
STRONG HINT == Use Vim as a Python IDE - sds111
http://liuchengxu.org/posts/use-vim-as-a-python-ide/
======
troydavis
sds111: per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
for this and other submissions, “please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait,” not your interpretation or opinion of the page.

